# resolved

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k01

a parte il fatto che lì dice semplicemente che è disponibile un aggiornamento per portage, non che non l'ha trovato, e poi tu in /usr/portage hai scompattato l'albero di portage, che non è il pacchetto sys-apps/portage di cui invece si sta parlando

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danydany

Il portage-last è solo un "catalogo" (portage tree - albero di portage) di tutti i pacchetti disponibili per gentoo; durante la fase di importazione di questo catalogo, il sistema si accorge che è disponibile una versione di portage (il software) più recente di quella installata a sistema, per cui raccomanda vivamente di aggiornare portage (il software).

Con le scuse per l'utilizzo di un linguaggio improprio, spero di essere stato chiaro.

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

ti è già stato risposto, dovresti solo leggere più attentamente, comunque per farla breve

portage-latest.tar.bz2 -> tutti i file contenuti in /usr/portage/, che non sono altro che i software che è possibile installare tramite emerge

sys-apps/portage -> è uno dei software disponibili per gentoo, contenuta nell'albero di portage, l'ebuild è collocata in /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/

e dando emerge -s portage trovi che:

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.1.7.17

      Latest version installed: 2.1.7.17

      Size of files: 628 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

      Description:   Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

      License:       GPL-2

----------

## Onip

il portage tree è quello che scarichi in fase di installazione o che aggiorni con sync: contiene l'elenco delle istruzioni per scaricare\compilare\installare i vari pacchetti disponibili per gentoo, cioè gli ebuild.

sys-apps/portage è uno di questi pacchetti e fornisce il comando emerge che ha la funzione di leggere gli ebuild ed interpretarli in modo da installare i vari pacchetti. Quando emerge --sync ti segnala un upgrade a portage vuol dire che c'è una nuova versione di emerge da installare e visto il suo ruolo fondamentale è caldamente consigliato avere l'ultima versione stabile installata.

portage non è l'unico package manager per gentoo, esistono anche paludis e pkgcore che forniscono (chi più chi meno) le medesime funzionalità di emerge, ma visto che sei all'inizio con gentoo ti conviene, finchè non saprai come muoverti, tenerti portage (emerge)

----------

## k01

 *sky.return wrote:*   

> ----

 

sto comportamento non l'ho mica capito....  :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

Il forum è una risorsa dove si possono trovare soluzioni ai propri problemi. Che diavolo di senso ha cancellare tutto quanto lasciando un thread completamente senza significato   :Evil or Very Mad:  ? E se qualcun'altro un giorno avrà i tuoi stessi dubbi? non credi che gli gioverebbe trovare una spiegazione esauriente?

basito

----------

## fbcyborg

Mai vista una roba del genere in nessun forum che io abbia mai visitato.

A questo punto si può pure cancellare questo thread! Mah!!!

----------

## k01

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mai vista una roba del genere in nessun forum che io abbia mai visitato.
> 
> A questo punto si può pure cancellare questo thread! Mah!!!

 

ah beh, se vuoi c'è anche quest'altro: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6221299.html

ha fatto così di tutti i suoi post, dev'essere uno di quelli che gioca a fare l'hacker, fissato con l'anonimato, e non vuole lasciare tracce di sè... bah...

----------

## fbcyborg

Terrificante! Forse non sta molto bene il tipo....

----------

## Onip

è decisamente un minchia

----------

## cloc3

con il mio, è il settimo post consecutivo sullo stesso (non) problema.

ci sono i moderatori, per queste cose, e sono già informati.

noi, dobbiamo lasciar perdere.

----------

## zolar czakl

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

>  e non vuole lasciare tracce di sè... bah...

   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Mon Mar 29, 2010 8:18 am    Post subject: Portage non trovato
> 
> Sto installando gentoo su una nuova macchina, lanciando emerge --sync
> 
> ricevo i seguenti errori
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Mon Mar 29, 2010 8:39 am    Post subject: 
> 
>  *The Extremer wrote:*   a parte il fatto che lì dice semplicemente che è disponibile un aggiornamento per portage, non che non l'ha trovato, e poi tu in /usr/portage hai scompattato l'albero di portage, che non è il pacchetto sys-apps/portage di cui invece si sta parlando 
> 
> forse ho fatto confusione, ho scaricato il portage-last quindi l'ultimo uscito, mentre emerge mi dice che c'è un aggiornamento al portage,
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Mon Mar 29, 2010 9:01 am    Post subject: 
> 
>  *danydany wrote:*   Il portage-last è solo un "catalogo" (portage tree - albero di portage) di tutti i pacchetti disponibili per gentoo; durante la fase di importazione di questo catalogo, il sistema si accorge che è disponibile una versione di portage (il software) più recente di quella installata a sistema, per cui raccomanda vivamente di aggiornare portage (il software).
> 
> Con le scuse per l'utilizzo di un linguaggio improprio, spero di essere stato chiaro. 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Mon Mar 29, 2010 3:01 pm    Post subject: 
> 
> siete stati tutti gentilissimi! vi ringrazio 

 

Adesso il "minchia" sono io.

Chiedo scusa.   :Embarassed: 

----------

